# coccygeal nerve block CPT



## lex (Feb 8, 2010)

Does anyone know the appropriate CPT code to use for a coccygeal nerve block?


----------



## ASC CODER (Feb 8, 2010)

64483
Injection, anesthetic agent and/or steroid, transforaminal epidural; lumbar or sacral, single level


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I must respectuflly disagree. The coccyx does not qualify as either lumbar or sacral, so 64483 would be inappropriate. I would suggest you use 64450 instead.


----------



## ms65mercedes (Dec 5, 2011)

yes..definitely 64450


----------



## vruzic (Apr 8, 2022)

Walker22 said:


> I'm sorry, but I must respectuflly disagree. The coccyx does not qualify as either lumbar or sacral, so 64483 would be inappropriate. I would suggest you use 64450 instead.


I would agree with you.


----------

